
Ask HN: Which code collaboration website could you recommend? - hajderr
I want to teach programming.<p>Looking for your best online code collaboration website. Preferably sketching&#x2F;drawing pad integrated too.
======
finestkludge
A bunch of IDEs/editors have remote pair programming add-ons now. Atom has
Teletype and VS has Visual Studio Live Share.

Also, I'd recommend Glitch as a platform for letting your students host
projects. It has a nice collaborative feel and lets them share their work in a
"real" environment.

~~~
hajderr
thanks a bunch! :D

